# immigrants in the US



## Gibsonator (Apr 6, 2020)

k so just had the most positive experience with an immigrant to date and wanted to throw this on the board...
Dude picked us up(lyft) curbside, opened our door, car smelled great, asked us how we were, if the music was ok and such. 
so friendly. I started to learn more about him, he's from Lebanon, moved here 2 years ago. Works everyday from 1/2pm - 5/6am and loves his job. 
super polite and positive.
faith in humanity restored tonight.
he broke the usual mold that most immigrants in my opinion portray.
I am not a racist, more  a realist, I would have a million of this man move to the US trust that, unfortunately the majority just come here and feel entitled and bleed the system.
hats off to this lyft driver.
idk what the point of this post is other than the dude was on point and I respectfully wanted to give props


----------



## Sicwun88 (Apr 6, 2020)

Most terrorist are polite & outgoing!
Except for our government, which in my opinion is the biggest terrorist group in the world! But anyway the USA is a country that is nothing but immigrants, except for American Indians,who were the 1st to experience terrorism at it's Best!


----------



## Tatlifter (Apr 6, 2020)

I work with many Immigrants..

They work the hardest, complain the least, and actually care about doing a good job.. 

Why? Because they know what its like to have nothing or work for nothing.

Most are hear to support their families the best they can. Now there are bad apples in every race, country, etc. that ruin it for them.

If I lived in mexico or a foreign country and someone said you cant cross this imaginary line cause its illegal but if you do then the life will be better..

work will be plentiful and you can make minimum wage there and still make 10-50 times what you make now...you wont have to worry about your child starving or being killed be cartel or corrupt government..

If you were there and had a family/kids would you not cross the imaginary line to better their future?  I know i would! 

Side note...I like trump...I own a business..Im not a bernie or hillary where anyone and everyone should get what they are owed..

but I believe if you come and bust ass to do good for your family you shouldnt be scorned for that...the ones that cant better themselves..Peace


----------



## rawdeal (Apr 7, 2020)

Immigrants Make America Grateful Again.  

Many current Americans just assume everything we have here is how it's supposed to be.  Sometimes it takes the new arrivals to remind us how good we have it.


----------



## BigSwolePump (Apr 7, 2020)

Imigrantaphobe


----------



## BRICKS (Apr 7, 2020)

Mrs. BRICKS and the two little Bricklettes ( not so little anymore, 29 and 25) are immigrants.  Son is on his way to anesthesia school and daughter is a  Navy Seabee.


----------



## Bobbyloads (Apr 7, 2020)

My parents came here to give birth to me because their first kid was born premature In Poland on Christmas Eve and the doctors were all at home because It’s a major holiday and due to lack of doctors he died my mom swore she will never have a child in Poland again so when she got knocked up with me she came to America. 

How was she able to do that? Her dads brother fought in the war with Americans and when the war was over he was offered to come back to the US with them and get a citizenship he accepted and started bringing over the rest of the family. 

My dad paid cash at the hospital when I was born because he did not know you can pay payments he was not the best father or husband but he worked always his ass off all the way until he went on disability even after his open heart surgery while he was not working his job he went and drove a limo so he can catch up on bills. 

Not all immigrants are awesome or contribute to the country as well as not all Americans are great them selves look how many American sumbags there are. It all has to do with the person no matter what nationality or color a good person is a good person a scumbag is a scumbag. 

When is was growing up the polish kids called me a hamburger and didn’t like me and my hillbilly American neighbors called me a dumb pollack and said go back to your country lol I was born here either way I couldn’t win I don’t judge anyone by their color or nationality but by their morals and how they are as a person.


----------



## ATLRigger (Apr 7, 2020)

BigSwolePump said:


> Imigrantaphobe


Wait, who's the zenophobe? Surely not the OP.


----------



## German89 (Apr 7, 2020)

Gibz... I'll have you know... I was a immigrant too. DUH!


----------



## Gibsonator (Apr 7, 2020)

German89 said:


> Gibz... I'll have you know... I was a immigrant too. DUH!



lol ok, I have nothing against immigrants, especially all the hard working ones, was just giving the man some props!
idk about other states or Canada but here in Cali the majority of interactions i have with immigrants isnt pleasant. 
most of them act like they're better than you, entitled, are rude af and just work the system to the best of thier abilities.
a lot refuse to even learn the English language and fly thier home flag instead of showing pride and thankfullness they're here.
the man I wrote about is a perfect example of why it's great to have hard working immigrants here in the US. that's all.


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Apr 7, 2020)

7 out of the 9 scientists who developed the atomic bomb for us were immigrants...


----------



## Seeker (Apr 7, 2020)

I was not born here either. We were poor af when we came to America. Lol my country held my brother from coming in because he needed to serve in the army. We came the old fashioned way, legally.  I remember being 8 or 9 sitting in court pledging my allegiance to becoming a U.S.citizen. I don't know how my parents made it work with 5 boys. But somehow, they did.


----------



## ATLRigger (Apr 7, 2020)

Gibsonator said:


> lol ok, I have nothing against immigrants, especially all the hard working ones, was just giving the man some props!
> idk about other states or Canada but here in Cali the majority of interactions i have with immigrants isnt pleasant.
> most of them act like they're better than you, entitled, are rude af and just work the system to the best of thier abilities.
> a lot refuse to even learn the English language and fly thier home flag instead of showing pride and thankfullness they're here.
> the man I wrote about is a perfect example of why it's great to have hard working immigrants here in the US. that's all.


Dude I lived in Southern California for the past 14 years and Mexicans r great ppl.  I don't know what ur talking about 'working the system' when the so many of the undocumented ones actually pay taxes and social security without even collecting it when they get older.  


And I'm not even gonna approach the 'flying the flag' bullshit u said bc it's one of the dumbest things I've ever heard. And I'm something of a 14th / 15th generation American, mf.  
	

		
			
		

		
	

View attachment 9633


----------



## Gibsonator (Apr 7, 2020)

ATLRigger said:


> Dude I lived in Southern California for the past 14 years and Mexicans r great ppl.  I don't know what ur talking about 'working the system' when the so many of the undocumented ones actually pay taxes and social security without even collecting it when they get older.
> 
> 
> And I'm not even gonna approach the 'flying the flag' bullshit u said bc it's one of the dumbest things I've ever heard. And I'm something of a 14th / 15th generation American, mf.
> ...



you can have your opinion and I'll have mine dude.


----------



## German89 (Apr 7, 2020)

Gibsonator said:


> lol ok, I have nothing against immigrants, especially all the hard working ones, was just giving the man some props!
> idk about other states or Canada but here in Cali the majority of interactions i have with immigrants isnt pleasant.
> most of them act like they're better than you, entitled, are rude af and just work the system to the best of thier abilities.
> a lot refuse to even learn the English language and fly thier home flag instead of showing pride and thankfullness they're here.
> the man I wrote about is a perfect example of why it's great to have hard working immigrants here in the US. that's all.




We have the same issue in canada.

i won't speak my opinion.  my mother is a immigrant.  it doesn't even come down to immigration itself.  it comes down to the person..

I don't raise the german flag in the morning... Maybe I will.  Maybe.  I.  Will.


----------



## Joliver (Apr 7, 2020)

ATLRigger said:


> Dude I lived in Southern California for the past 14 years and Mexicans r great ppl.  I don't know what ur talking about 'working the system' when the so many of the undocumented ones actually pay taxes and social security without even collecting it when they get older.
> 
> 
> And I'm not even gonna approach the 'flying the flag' bullshit u said bc it's one of the dumbest things I've ever heard. And I'm something of a 14th / 15th generation American, mf.
> ...



Did you call him a "mf"?  Lol


----------



## Joliver (Apr 7, 2020)

ATLRigger said:


> Dude I lived in Southern California for the past 14 years and Mexicans r great ppl.  I don't know what ur talking about 'working the system' when the so many of the undocumented ones actually pay taxes and social security without even collecting it when they get older.
> 
> 
> And I'm not even gonna approach the 'flying the flag' bullshit u said bc it's one of the dumbest things I've ever heard. And I'm something of a 14th / 15th generation American, mf.
> ...





Joliver said:


> Did you call him a "mf"?  Lol




Is thanking my post a yes or no?


----------



## Gibsonator (Apr 7, 2020)

didnt even see that Jol.
very strong words from a very weak looking individual.
I dont care to turn this or any thread you comment on into a pissing match so I'll leave it there wise guy.


----------



## Joliver (Apr 7, 2020)

Gibsonator said:


> didnt even see that Jol.
> very strong words from a very weak looking individual.
> I dont care to turn this or any thread you comment on into a pissing match so I'll leave it there wise guy.



I don't know. Maybe a pissing match with el chapo here could be fun. Break up the coronavirus-fest a bit.


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Apr 7, 2020)

Joliver said:


> I don't know. Maybe a pissing mach with el chapo here could be fun. Break up the coronavirus-fest a bit.



Coronatine must really be getting to you since you're ready to come out of retirement for a good ol fashioned E Fight!


----------



## Joliver (Apr 7, 2020)

DieYoungStrong said:


> Coronatine must really be getting to you since you're ready to come out of retirement for a good ol fashioned E Fight!



It's a perishable skill. Got to stay sharp.


----------



## German89 (Apr 7, 2020)

DieYoungStrong said:


> Coronatine must really be getting to you since you're ready to come out of retirement for a good ol fashioned E Fight!



he even had the nerve to cry about the COLOUR of my font.  Who is this guy?


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Apr 7, 2020)

German89 said:


> he even had the nerve to cry about the COLOUR of my font.  Who is this guy?



You don't want him on your bad side. By the time he's done fighting you, you could possibly be renamed Jewish89


----------



## German89 (Apr 7, 2020)

DieYoungStrong said:


> You don't want him on your bad side. By the time he's done fighting you, you could possibly be renamed Jewish89



Oh good lord. 

Jol... I still claim pink. 

I. Dont. Care!


----------



## Joliver (Apr 7, 2020)

German89 said:


> Oh good lord.
> 
> Jol... I still claim pink.
> 
> I. Dont. Care!



You called it pink..... IT'S MAUVE!!!


----------



## Bobbyloads (Apr 7, 2020)

..........


----------



## German89 (Apr 7, 2020)

Joliver said:


> You called it pink..... IT'S MAUVE!!!



I declared it as Rose Pink.


----------



## BigSwolePump (Apr 7, 2020)

German89 said:


> I declared it as Rose Pink.



Executive Order #G89


----------



## Joliver (Apr 7, 2020)

German89 said:


> I declared it as Rose Pink.



War of the rose pink is what you want. It's what you'll get.


----------



## German89 (Apr 7, 2020)

Joliver said:


> War of the rose pink is what you want. It's what you'll get.




Will you be mailing me roses that are pink?


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Apr 7, 2020)

German89 said:


> Will you be mailing me roses that are pink?



No but you'll have a rose bud when I'm done with you...


----------



## Joliver (Apr 7, 2020)

German89 said:


> Will you be mailing me roses that are pink?



Imma make 'em outta my spare  n95 mask stockpile.


----------



## ATLRigger (Apr 7, 2020)

Gibsonator said:


> didnt even see that Jol.
> very strong words from a very weak looking individual.
> I dont care to turn this or any thread you comment on into a pissing match so I'll leave it there wise guy.


You're the weak one.  I have the balls to show my face when I flame somebody.


----------



## German89 (Apr 7, 2020)

Joliver said:


> Imma make 'em outta my spare  n95 mask stockpile.



So romantic


----------



## German89 (Apr 7, 2020)

ATLRigger said:


> You're the weak one.  I have the balls to show my face when I flame somebody.




LMAO.. Not worried about online security, eh?

Gibz doesn't need to show his face..  He can however post a beautiful picture of his eggplant


----------



## ATLRigger (Apr 7, 2020)

German89 said:


> LMAO.. Not worried about online security, eh?
> 
> Gibz doesn't need to show his face..  He can however post a beautiful picture of his eggplant


haha.
Nope, not worried about online security. 
it always take a real man to call out bigots and racists, which is all I'm doing.


----------



## Joliver (Apr 7, 2020)

ATLRigger said:


> haha.
> Nope, not worried about online security.
> it always take a real man to call out bigots and racists, which is all I'm doing.



This week on the most retarded thing ever done: Fighting bigots, racists, and "NAZIS" on the internet.


----------



## German89 (Apr 7, 2020)

Joliver said:


> This week on the most retarded thing ever done: Fighting bigots, racists, and "NAZIS" on the internet.



Lmfaooo... 

Jol.. come around more. I truly appreciate your presence


----------



## The Tater (Apr 7, 2020)

Is everyone in tren at the same damn time again? I didn’t see any racism in the OP’s remarks but all text is black on my phone. 

Dude was trying to make a post about immigrants being cool and gets flamed! Good times!


----------



## Gibsonator (Apr 7, 2020)

The Tater said:


> Is everyone in tren at the same damn time again? I didn’t see any racism in the OP’s remarks but all text is black on my phone.
> 
> Dude was trying to make a post about immigrants being cool and gets flamed! Good times!



thanks taterz.


----------



## Bobbyloads (Apr 7, 2020)

................


----------



## Bobbyloads (Apr 7, 2020)

ATLRigger said:


> Dude I lived in Southern California for the past 14 years and Mexicans r great ppl.  I don't know what ur talking about 'working the system' when the so many of the undocumented ones actually pay taxes and social security without even collecting it when they get older.
> 
> 
> And I'm not even gonna approach the 'flying the flag' bullshit u said bc it's one of the dumbest things I've ever heard. And I'm something of a 14th / 15th generation American, mf.
> ...




Did you just get negative reputation points? LOL thats the first time i seen that for someone thats not trying to sell/scam smh.


----------



## ATLRigger (Apr 7, 2020)

Yea i got carried away in cabin fever. My bad.


----------



## Bobbyloads (Apr 7, 2020)

ATLRigger said:


> Yea i got carried away in cabin fever. My bad.



The rep points are hard to get 4/20 will be a year on here for me and I only got 3 not a good start man lol


----------

